
How Much Does Video Impact Conversion Rates - pinakip
https://www.homer.video/blog/how-much-does-video-impact-conversion-rates/
======
pinakip
Hello everyone, a quick Google search returns many articles that answer this
question. But a closer look reveals that most of them have not provided
verifiable sources for their data. We did a fresh analysis and collected data
points that could be tracked down to their original publishers.

edit - Grammar

